# Drunken Seed Gets Lucky



## HippyInEngland (Apr 16, 2008)

*Hi Guys, I've been badgered into do this, so here it is.*

*A little bit of a story to let you know how this happened...I had a buddy round in mid February and we got chatting about the viability of old seeds, we were standing in my garage smoking and I showed my buddy my old seeds, he handled them and gave them back and we went back into my house, 2 days later I went into my garage for something and the beer I had been drinking with my buddy was still on the side half empty, I picked it up and it had a seed in it and it had germinated!*

*I put the seed into a pot I had on my patio that had pansies in and forgot about it because we have snow, frosts and rain in a cold England so I expected it to die because it germed 10 weeks early.*

*Here are the results so far......*

*All purpose potting compost.*
*NPK 6-5-5 nutes (1/3 strength)*

*Picture 1 - The seed breaking surface with the seed shell still attached.*
*Picture 2 - Yellow bent and struggling to live, 3 days old.*
*Picture 3 - I couldnt help myself, I gave it some protection from the cold.*
*Picture 4 - Close up 5 days old.*
*Picture 5 - 12 days now moved into a little pot.*
*Picture 6 - 12 days from the side view.*
*Picture 7 - I realised the plant MAY survive so I had to tidy my greenhouse out.*
*Picture 8 - My grow area.*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 16, 2008)

*Picture 1 - I woke to this!!!*
*Picture 2 - 3 weeks old, growing slowly in the cold.*
*Picture 3 - 3 weeks from the side.*
*Picture 4 - decided to re pot, this is my method... put some grow medium in the bottom of a large pot and settle the smaller pot inside the larger pot with the plant still in the smaller pot.*
*Picture 5 - Fill the large pot with growing medium while the small pot is still in the big pot (making sure the medium is dry)*
*Picture 6 - Remove the small pot and you have a large pot with a big hole in the medium.*
*Picture 7 - Soak the plant in the small pot with lots of water then turn the pot upside down.*
*Picture 8 - Tap the bottom of the pot and lift the pot off.*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 16, 2008)

*Picture 1 - Place the potless plant into the hole of the large pot and firm down, (the water from the small plant is absorbed into the grow medium of the large pot and ensures the small plant is not sodden)*
*Picture 2 - Small plant now at home in the larger pot, you will notice I planted the plant deeper up to its first set of leaves.*
*Picture 3 - Cold? *
*Picture 4 - 1 month old and 6 inches tall, 1 week difference between picture 1 and picture 4.*

*It has been fed once.*


----------



## karmacat (Apr 16, 2008)

Sounds like this plant was meant to grow


----------



## Cole (Apr 16, 2008)

thats so funny,lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 16, 2008)

I know it is, it really caught me on the hop and I wasnt ready yet, so a tiny seed made me sweat in the freezing cold getting my greenhouse tidy and ready for it :rofl:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 16, 2008)

:woohoo: *yeah the beer baby is still alive ,,,,i would say goodluck but i dont think this one needs it ,,,it was one determined little bean that grew into a healthy looking plant,
cannot wait to see how it big it gets  eace:*


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 20, 2008)

good luck with the beer baby


----------



## liermam (Apr 20, 2008)

Why re-pot it so deep?

Man, if this can survive the cold for a little bit longer, it will be huge by fall. Extra month and a half of veg time


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 20, 2008)

Because here in England its still too early to hit the outside grows, it will stretch looking for light, it was planted deeper to suppress the up growth to allow the width.


----------



## Tater (Apr 20, 2008)

That is hilarious.  I'm subscribing to this thread.  Its like the engine that could!  LMAO I'm high.  GREEN MOJO!!!  Good luck man.


----------



## sillysara (Apr 20, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Because here in England its still too early to hit the outside grows, it will stretch looking for light, it was planted deeper to suppress the up growth to allow the width.


HEY HIPPY.. good luck on ur GROW im also doing a grow near enough to wher we are..im gonna finish my indoor and Go on to my out door i started to germinate the seeds sensi outdoor mix 3 weeks ago, iil be plantin in two weeks hopefully i  an d others are hope'n for some climate change ..SUN plz IN ABUNDENCE GOOD LUCK


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 20, 2008)

seed germed in beer - lol awesome. GL man.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Apr 20, 2008)

buddy of mine tried the same thing but its life ended quickly when someone used the opened beer as a tobacco spit can haha... good luck with this one looks like it was meant to grow


----------



## liermam (Apr 20, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Because here in England its still too early to hit the outside grows, it will stretch looking for light, it was planted deeper to suppress the up growth to allow the width.



The lower you plant it, the more it has to stretch for light... get it? If you keep it as high as it was before, it wouldn't have to stretch as much.

Those leaves look ridiculous though, all long and pointy haha. Keep that sucker alive, this will be very interesting.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 20, 2008)

If they are stretching, raise 'em and make to sure to keep a stiff breeze on those girls. You want fat stems to hold yur huge buds yur gonna get. GL.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 21, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> hope'n for some climate change ..SUN plz IN ABUNDENCE


 
you bet your bottom we are  , its a short enough summer here as it is :holysheep: so do it while you can and get busy :cool2: eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 21, 2008)

liermam said:
			
		

> The lower you plant it, the more it has to stretch for light... get it? If you keep it as high as it was before, it wouldn't have to stretch as much.
> 
> Those leaves look ridiculous though, all long and pointy haha. Keep that sucker alive, this will be very interesting.


 
Thanks for advising me, I look forward to your other helpful in puts, I obviously know diddly squit and at your feet I rest my head.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 21, 2008)

420MrStoner420 said:
			
		

> If they are stretching, raise 'em and make to sure to keep a stiff breeze on those girls. You want fat stems to hold yur huge buds yur gonna get. GL.


 
Hi MrStoner, ive not seen you before, im greenhouse growing, raising is not an option and the sun is my catalyst.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

Haha. Very nice. That's a tough little plant. Let's just hope its a lady. I will be watching my friend. Good luck with the baby. Take care and be safe. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tater (Apr 21, 2008)

> If they are stretching, raise 'em



Umm how do you raise plants closer to the sun?    Just curious.

If I would have kept reading I would have seen Hippy's comment, original text left for posterity.


----------



## Cole (Apr 21, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Umm how do you raise plants closer to the sun?  Just curious.
> 
> If I would have kept reading I would have seen Hippy's comment, original text left for posterity.


 

Lol, you could hang them in a tree or something.:hubba:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 21, 2008)

*any more pics yet hippy???eace:
and you can always stick em on a cherrypicker to reach for the light :rofl:*


----------



## IRISH (Apr 29, 2008)

wheres that drunken little sailor? lol, hey my friend, good luck here,man , seeing that snow ran me some shivers, see you hippy.


----------



## Tater (Apr 29, 2008)

Hic, wheres my drunk buddy?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi guys

Just a quick update as to how the beer baby is getting on, bear in mind it shouldnt even be alive yet and the weather here is appauling with very little sunshine, pics 1 and 2 are as the plant is now (the plant is dark green but I had to use a flash and it made it look pale), plus I got bored and started a few Lowryders as well :hubba: 
The Lowryders will stretch and give a below yeild, but what the hell, its fun


----------



## Melissa (Apr 30, 2008)

*well hippy for something that shouldnt be here yet she sure has a presence
how old are the lowryders?eace:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 30, 2008)

2 are 2 weeks, 3 are 3 weeks and the last 2 are 4 weeks, im not expecting huge yields from the Lowryders at this time of year, I 'conveyor belt' the Lowryders all season so im harvest almost every 2 weeks, the start of the year and end of the year with Lowryders produce small yeilds, any yeild is good yeild


----------



## Tater (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow looking good, she's doing well considering the start.  Keep on growin!


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 8, 2008)

Hi guys

Just a quick update.

The Beer baby is no longer a baby  , I was getting signs of stress exactly like I did last year, as these are the same bag seeds from last year I knew exactly what it was, root bound, so it has been re potted into a 3 gallen pot (after this pot has been out grown the plant goes directly in the greenhouse soil), simple easy proceedure but I thought I would show it just incase someone would like to learn how its done, the plant is 22 inches tall from soil to tip, this has now been alive since 13 of February, the longest day in the UK is 21st of June, 3 weeks later it will sex (at this point the plant has been in veg 5.5 months :shocked: ), 10 weeks of flowering and harvest mid October, the plant will then be 8 months old :holysheep:


----------



## Melissa (May 8, 2008)

*:holysheep: its certainly out of nappies  its going to be huge 
looking good tho eace:*


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 8, 2008)

I like the grow! You should get enough bud for your own personal consumption, I'm sure.


----------



## benamucc (May 9, 2008)

this is a really funny thread HIE  :rofl:  best of luck to your little alchy!!

considered giving it a shot of beer in with the nutes ??


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 9, 2008)

When its time for no nutes near harvest I was going to water her with 25% beer and water just to see what happens, you must have read my mind! lol


----------



## benamucc (May 9, 2008)

"Suds Budz"  get em a little CO2 boost too!!


----------



## Tater (May 16, 2008)

Awesome I love this thread.  That is a really good way of repoting a plant as well I never thought of using the smaller pot to create the hole to put the plant in.  Thanks for the idea mang.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 16, 2008)

Ha haaaaaa... AWESOME read Hippy. Love it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 18, 2008)

Quick update...

All the Lowryders are dead (slug and snails), I knew there was a chance of them being eaten and I checked twice daily removing all and every little slime balls I could find, but I cant watch every hour of the day, so the paving slabs have now been salted and all woodwork painted with a mixture of 1 part flour and 2 parts salt mixed with water to make a salt 'paint', this is painted on all surfaces from the ground to 6 inches above ground, trust me, this stops slugs and snails sliding up the surface to plants kept above soil level :hubba: 

So the battle has commenced

Anyway, back to the update..

Picture 1, beer baby as she is (31 inches tall), 3-5 days and she will be strong enough to go directly in the ground, the ground is all prepaired with compost and ive added micro nutes to the soil as well.

Picture 2, I was given free seeds from Doc Chronic calles Critically Smashed, I soaked 5 seeds in kitchen paper and all 5 germed.

Picture 3, out of 5 Critically Smashed 4 are deformed with odd shaped tops and 3 even have a leaf missing! (it looks like the freebies are genetically unstable and more than likely turn hermie on me) :shocked: 

Picture 4, More Lowryders on the go, these are exactly the same age, on the left is Lowryder#2 and on the right is Diesel Ryder, the Diesel are growing faster (yes I know they are stretching, im growing in a place where the sun is shy)

Picture 5, pics of L/R and Diesel again.

Picture 6, Diesel Ryders are new on the market, this plant keeps growing back into the soil, twice ive had to take it out the pot and re position it so the leaves are up but it still insists on curling over and trying to put its leaves under the soil, very odd thing to see, when I lift the sprout out of the soil to get the leaves up the whole seedling is spiral in shape just curling over and over itself (could be a genetic flaw)

Picture 7, 3 Lowryder#2, front is 2 weeks, middle is 8 days back is 3 days.

Picture 8 My baby Beefsteak Tomato plant just for something different to look at lol


----------



## Tater (May 20, 2008)

awesome, that things going to be beautiful.  I can't believe it turned into that.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 20, 2008)

sorry to hear about your loss hippy, U still have one standing nice and tall, who says drunks fall down?

should maKe for an interesting summer?

I'm pulling up a chair!:watchplant:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 20, 2008)

Looks like you love cannabis cultivating! You have a nice big ole plant and let us not forget the little ones!


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 22, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Looks like you love cannabis cultivating! You have a nice big ole plant and let us not forget the little ones!


 
Its a lurv thang




			
				Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> sorry to hear about your loss hippy, U still have one standing nice and tall, who says drunks fall down?
> 
> should maKe for an interesting summer?
> 
> I'm pulling up a chair!:watchplant:


 
Losses happen, its no big deal, it just put my Lowryder grow back 3 weeks, all under control now.

Right, the plant got too tall for its growing spot on the greenhouse bench so has had to go in the ground, exactly 36 inches tall, so it is now in its final resting place, I had already prepared the final spot over a week ago with home compost, mixing fresh grow medium and the compost and soil together before the plant was planted.


----------



## AsianSky (May 22, 2008)

Hi Hippy, that one nice green house you are having. The drunken plant really taller and bigger now eh ? I still miss them LRs got eaten by them nasty lil snails and slugs. Anyways, keep us updated, im really enjoying your gj bud. You're always being creative with pics, like that trasplanting demonstration. Great stuffs !!!!


----------



## IRISH (May 24, 2008)

looking good hippy. you into some good weaher there yet? she is gonna be huge. i'll bet she gets at least 6-7 foot tall. how deep is the box you put it in?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2008)

Hi Guys

Just a quickie, nothing much different from last time apart from the beer baby is now 47 inches tall, Banjo, its 1 inch short of 4 foot and it has another 4 and a half months to go yet :shocked: 

I have something interesting for you all to see, I have my first ever hermie, its a Lowryder#2 so its now in my compost bin underneath other stuff so it doesnt dry out and shed its pollen :aok: 

Picture 1 and 2 are the same plant, picture 3 is the beer baby and picture 4 is a picture of a honeysuckle growing in my garden that I have growing next to my greenhouse, it smells wonderful, it was not accidental that it is next to the greenhouse, it hides the smell of MJ :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2008)

Im growing a new strain of autoflowering called Diesel Ryder, out of 3 seeds 1 died, 1 kept curling back into the soil and is now dead and 1 grew quite normally, until now...it got to about 5 inches tall and is now curling back to the soil like the other one did, I think they are genetically unstable and have been put for sale on the open market with obvious flaws far too early to make a quick $, I will not be buying Diesel Ryder again, waste of my time and money, I have 6 seeds of Diesel Ryder left (I gave 1 seed to a friend, good luck) and I will germ them all and see if I can manage to ge at least 1 plant to grow, I was going to try to cross the Diesel Ryder with the Critically Smashed free seeds from the Doc but even if I do manage to grow a single Diesel Ryder no way will I use its pollen, I will firmly stick with Lowryder#2 for its 2 month harvests while I wait for the big girls to mature, you have all just been warned about Diesel Ryder.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 31, 2008)

:holysheep: hippy thats what my mazar seedlings kept doing!

thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## FLA Funk (May 31, 2008)

Good hermie documentation Hippy. That honeysuckle is very cool as well I have never seen it in such a vibrant color. Best of luck to you!


----------



## crazyc411 (May 31, 2008)

sorry to hear about the diesel ryder but your other plants look good though


----------



## Tater (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up and good luck with the rest.  Glad to see the drunk is still doing well lol.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 1, 2008)

Just for you FLA


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow thats beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG we have sunshine at last!

I had to load my pics 1 at a time because it kept saying error, anyone else get this?

Picture 1 and 2 are my first Lowryder#2 showing it is a girl 
(4 males felt my blade befor this one showed)

Picture 3 and 4 are free seeds from the Doc called Critically Mashed both plants same age (4 weeks) and growing deformed, im letting them carry on to see what happenes, the other 5 Critically Mashed seeds grew so bad I dumped them)

Pictures 5, 6 and 7 are the beer baby 1 month apart, it has started growing fast now and is 59 Inches already :shocked: it has another month before it will show sex, if it does turn out to be a female im going to be in serious trouble with height issues :rofl:, Im thinking of starting to bend it over now while its still bendable, any comments?

Picture 8 is 4 Lowryder#2 plants 1 month from harvest plus 2 Deisel ryders plus 24 Lowryder#2's just popped surface, Im going to be busy in 2 months


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 8, 2008)

*Looking good Hippy!!!  :aok: 

:farm: BTW, just start bending her over to control the height, sooner is better than later but it works fine anytime*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 8, 2008)

Picture 1 is the beer baby telling me it needs a drink, and picture 2 is 45 mins after a drink, MJ must have a superb vascular system.


----------



## stoner (Jun 8, 2008)

thats awsome that it germed in beer


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 10, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Looking good Hippy!!! :aok: *
> 
> _*:farm: BTW, just start bending her over to control the height, sooner is better than later but it works fine anytime*_


 
Advice taken, I have to admit I was worried that the plant may snap, yet I also know from last year what a pain in the bottom it is with a tall plant in a short greenhouse 

Picture 1, This is the gentle angle I have her at the moment, the plant went quite droopy when I did this.
Picture 2, Hessian fibre rope around mid way up the plant.
Picture 3, A slip knot that slides 1 way but not the other.
Picture 4, Showing the plant 45 mins after the bend, it lifted its head.
Picture 5, After I bent the plant I noticed this.
Picture 6, I opened it up and a small spider had caught a fly, both are dead now 
Picture 7 & 8, I found this on 1 leaf, no other leaves show it, I will keep an eye on it, it may be calcium deficiency, yet it is on 1 leaf only, I will get some dolomite lime and foliar feed today.

Sigh, yet another male L/R found this morning, out of 10 seeds I had 1 female, thats the way it goes I suppose, last year was the opposite, I had 8 fems and 2 males.

Picture 8, Is a disney cuddly toy I won for my partner at the seaside


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 10, 2008)

*you can really bend her down to horizontal if you want, and even if it colapses, it will be fine.  doing it slowly is easier on YOUR nerves I'd guess.* :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 10, 2008)

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2008)

everything looks like its doing good hippyinengland.. did you make your greenhouse or buy it from home dept or somthin...  looks good ive wanted a greenhouse for awhile know....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> everything looks like its doing good hippyinengland.. did you make your greenhouse or buy it from home dept or somthin... looks good ive wanted a greenhouse for awhile know....


 
It was here when I moved in Toke, it had not been used for years and took a long time to clean, some panes are cracked but it does its job 

During the non growing season it becomes a junk shed that has the overspill from my other junk shed, my garage :rofl:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 10, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


 
_Like a leaning tower of pot!!!_

_excellent how the heretofore horizontal limbs went vertical soo fast, eh

Btw, if She keeps growing too tall, just pull her 90 degrees again_  :aok:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _Like a leaning tower of pot!!!_
> 
> _excellent how the heretofore horizontal limbs went vertical soo fast, eh_
> 
> _Btw, if She keeps growing too tall, just pull her 90 degrees again_ :aok:


 
Hola P A

By the way its growing im going to have a bigger plant than last year and last years made it to 7ft.

These pics are 36 hours after bending, the branches are growing straight up, looks really cool, I took a pic from the top looking down too.


----------



## Melissa (Jun 11, 2008)

*shes looking wonderfull  hippy ,watch she doesnt take over the greenhouseeace:
will you put her outside at all if and when we get summer?,,,sorry to hear about the lowryders and how did the deisel ones turn out ?:48:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)

can
t
bend
more
I 
need 
space


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 11, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> can
> t
> bend
> more
> ...


 
_ Bend it the other way, kinda like a square/circle, each bend 90 degrees horizontal from the other_ _Bending is a very good thing _:hubba:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 11, 2008)

Looking good. Nice work my friend. She's going to be a monster by the end of the year. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 15, 2008)

That sounded like Mr. Nice's dope story 
Good laugh... Enjoy!


----------



## stoner (Jun 15, 2008)

im liknig this journal its a really nice plant keep up the good work


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 15, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Careful what you type P A
> 
> I understand what your saying, im going to let the top section grow another 12 inches and im then going to bend it towards the door of the greenhouse, imagine a square, top left corner is where the plant is in, I bent it towards the top right corner, I will then bend it towards the bottom right corner, then finally the bottom left corner, this space will take up a surface area of 4ft x 4ft x 4ft, at the moment it is taking up all the top left corner and almost all the right hand corner, as it stands it is taking half my bench grow area, I have other plants in the greenhouse, so space is limited at the moment, when the next bend comes it will free a lot of space for me to move the pots I had to put on the ground because of the plant growing towards the top right corner back on the grow bench, then floor space is clear for me to work with, confused? you will be!


 
_Sounds like a plan to me.  :aok:_


----------



## IRISH (Jun 15, 2008)

square it up man. u got this. looking good... ...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks Good there Hippy !!!


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks great Hippy.:hubba:


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 16, 2008)

I can't wait! I followed this grow from start and never posted I don't know why, but the bending seems like its helping  and upon harvest I want you to light up a nice fat blunt for me because this is such a beautiful outdoor grown plant.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)

Just a quickie

Pic 1,2 and 3 are showing the plant at its angle.
Pic 4 is the top of the plant growing quickly.
Pic 5 and 6 is the only fem L/R so far, 11 males 1 fem :doh: 
Pic 7 is a Courgette (zucchini) I have growing next to the beer baby.

8 more lows popped & the last 2 Deisel ryders, they will go into pots today.
I have 3 baggies on the go and 2 Critically mashed deformed plants that curiosity is making me let grow 
Pic 8 is a sample of how the crits are growing, kinda cool in a strange odd way 


2-3 days more and I will give the beer baby her second bend.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 16, 2008)

_Howdy Hippy!!! :ciao:_

_Looking fantastic, :aok: I really like the way the crits is growing out,  even stranger than a reveg.  _

_:farm:_
_one thing I might suggest, it is probably a good idea to have all the bending done by the time flowers start to show.  I think it's an energy optimization kinda thing, but plants seem to do better if left mostly alone in flowering cycle.:hubba: _


----------



## IRISH (Jun 16, 2008)

11 males, 1 fem?, what bad news man,that really bites. but hey, the one LR Fem. is looking pretty nice. great color. how far along is she? yeah, what P A said, shes pretty tweaked now. also looks good. good pics. ...


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 16, 2008)

Can't wait to see the beer baby bent more. I'd like to see some pics of her even more bent over, make sure when you update us grace us with a few pics. Good luck and she is looking HUUUUGE.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> looking HUUUUGE.


 
Its just the cut of my trousers.



			
				banjobuzz said:
			
		

> 11 males, 1 fem?, what bad news man,that really bites. but hey, the one LR Fem. is looking pretty nice. great color. how far along is she? yeah, what P A said, shes pretty tweaked now. also looks good. good pics. ...


 
Hi Banjo, 5 weeks old I think, to tell the truth I've lost so many I stopped making notes of what was happening, I've grown lots of these so im a dab hand at it now, I can tell just by the look when to keep an eye on the trich's, one good thing though, she is healthy 




> DomsChronCan't wait to see the beer baby bent more. I'd like to see some pics of her even more bent over, make sure when you update us grace us with a few pics. Good luck and she is looking HUUUUGE.


 

Your wish is my command ... I've never ever done anything like this before and to tell the truth im terrified im going to snap it, but as I let my power be felt, bend and bend more it did, it was a kinda power trip, 'You will do as I say and you will do it when I say do it' 

The plant does not look happy at what im doing to it and its tip is drooping, im not sure if I should leave it a few days as it is or let it go back to its original slight bend, also the thought of being low will invite visitors and mould being so close to the floor, I will play it by ear and decide as and when the weather shows its sunny side, it may be a male yet and get the bullet anyway  ... comments welcome as usual


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 17, 2008)

*I suspect, as before She will reach for the sky quite vigourously.  Hang in there, I think She looks fantastic!!!  *:aok:


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 17, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I suspect, as before She will reach for the sky quite vigourously.  Hang in there, I think She looks fantastic!!!  *:aok:



I agree. They always reach right back up there towards the light. Dont worry about it man, she will be a GREAT huge grow. It would be the biggest of bummers if she was a male though. Good luck brotha!


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 17, 2008)

*GREEN MOJO...*

She will be a lady, full of huge fluffy buds.

Love the picks Hippy:hubba:


----------



## stoner (Jun 17, 2008)

ye im really, likng this grow, thats one big girl haha...hope it goes well for you


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 18, 2008)

I walked to my greenhouse this morning with trepidation but was met with a surprise .....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi guys

I was bored so here are a few pics of the lone lowryder


----------



## Melissa (Jun 19, 2008)

*hippy the beer baby is a monster that looks fantastic :hubba: your lr is looking so cute with her white hairdo :48:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

I tried my first clone this year, just dipped in rooting hormone then popped it in a pot with another plant and left it, without me realising it set its roots and they are entwined in the roots of the other plant (I expected the other plant to die, but it survived) so hey ho, I have 2 plants in a single pot  

Pic 1 is the clone in the pot with the other plant
Pic 2 is the clone yesterday
Pic 3 is the clone 24 hours later!
Pic 4 is my newest addition (I was doing a tidy up and found it in a pot I had popped under my bench because the seed hadnt popped, it is 2 mm tall)
Pic 5 is my first tom flowers of the year, beefsteak, no im not entering the tom challenge BU  
Pic 6 is just showing that yes, I do own a yard brush :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

Looking good so far, the longest day passed yesterday, so its a simple waiting game to see if the plant is going in the compost bin or not.

Pic 1, string string everywhere, it looks like a bondage cellar in my greenhouse 
Pic 2, growing BIG
Pic 3, other plants growing that I will rely on if the beer baby is a boy, eggs in 1 basket thing 
Pic 4, Ive lost half my greenhouse with a big beefsteak tom plant and a Corgette plant growing next to the beer baby (I had no idea a corgette plants grow so massive :rofl
Pic 5, Corgettes on the way 
Pic 6, Another twisty curly Crit, very slow growing, but hey, if it makes it, its all free bud 

21 plants, im expecting 6 girls, 10 days and I will know whats what!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

In 10 days I may have more space than expected, so it may not be a problem.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)

I may have the timing of my lone Low wrong, it seems a lot more advanced than I expected, I will leave it to do its thing till it shows me she is using her N up.

Nothing else to report yet, everything is just bigger and exactly as the pics above.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 24, 2008)

man that beer baby went nuts didn't it. good luck


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! Keep growingg and growingg lol!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 26, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone even remembers it lol



I remember Soap, it was gut busting hilarious back then.
Let's see now, tell me if I miss one.  Clockwise from top left:
Burt, Mary, Benson, Jessica, Chester, Chuck & Bob, Jodie.
I promise I did not Google it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)

You got it right Slartibartfart


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 28, 2008)

This waiting for sex to show is taking forever grrr

The leaves are getting big, sat dom.


----------



## liermam (Jul 19, 2008)

So... what happened? I'm assuming something big... any follow up?


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh my god man my stomach is turning is suspense *IS SHE A FEMALE?!?!?* omg so stoned man sorry.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 27, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Oh my god man my stomach is turning is suspense *IS SHE A FEMALE?!?!?* omg so stoned man sorry.


 
Yes its a girl :hubba: 

Ok, ive tried several times to get the pics of this journal back and all ive met is locked doors, so I will carry on as is ...

She went into flower 2 weeks ago, she is growing huge, im going to have serious issues in 6-8 weeks, so less of the chat and here she is at the moment.

Pic 1 is the top.

Pic 2 is the bottom.

Pic 3 is her 2 weeks ago to show the huge growth she is putting on.

Pic 4 is showing her takeover of the greenhouse.

Pic 5 is 1/4 of my other plants, they are Lowryder#2's, Deisel ryders, Critically smashed, Durban poison and a Cherry Bomb X Malawi.

Pic 6 is the weather we have at the moment, very hot with no wind movement at all.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 27, 2008)

* :farm: Looking Good Hippy :aok: *


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 27, 2008)

Dude, I am so happy shes a female! Be prepared for *TONS OF FLOWER GROWTH!* Hahaha. No, really. That thing is ONE plant LMFAO!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 27, 2008)

Great HippyinEngland, this is the first time i have looked in on your grow.  Just freaking fantastic, i must say.
I want some blue sky too.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking good HIE.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking Fantastic Hippy


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 6, 2008)

Okiedokie, time for a bit of an update, not that much is happening, everything is just getting bigger!

Very healthy plants apart from 3, I got some free seeds and gave them a go, Critically Smashed (2) are growing odd and look very ill, but strangely enough they are my biggest small plants, 30 inches tall each and 12 inches wide, the other odd cranky one is a Durban Poison, (free seeds again) 20 inches tall.

Picture 1 is a lowryder ready in a week or 2, if you grow lows dont wait hoping for amber, they do not appear, all that happens is your bud will die or go mouldy, trust me on this!

Picture 2 is the same plant, full of cloudy trich's.

Picture 3 is the trich's blossoming and swelling, this may be a week to harvest and not 2 weeks, the sign to look for is the lower leaves yellowing, that signifies that it is a week to 10 days to harvest, no food, just water.

Picture 4 is a few plants on the side bench of my greenhouse.

Picture 5 is the top cola site of the Beer baby, its time to bend it yet again.

Picture 6 is the Cherry M, very late start, looking good, 11 inches tall, stretching, but thats the way I grow, its all left to nature  and thats how I like it.

Picture 7 is looking up from the floor under the Beer baby, a wonderful sight, all green and healthy looking up, it gives an odd sense of understanding how low leaves struggle for light, it explains why a lot go yellow, nature even in death is beautiful.

Picture 8 is to show Bud.Uncle that he is not alone and I have the same, its a Critically Smashed plant, the only one in my flock to be affected.

Picture 9 may interest you Bud.uncle, I found 4 of these on the Critically Smashed plant, no other plants, why would this insect choose that 1 plant only, thinking cap on again.

Picture 10 is the insect.

picture 11 is the Critically Smashed.

Picture 12 is the Durban Poison not effected by the leaf problem and insect, that said, it has has its own issues.


Its all fun 

By the way, ive just measured my Beer baby, she is confined and against glass so cannot move outwards but can sideways and inwards, she is 5ft 9 inches long, (this is a bent plant made to lay on its side and has a steep curve in its bend, my guestimation is its over 8ft tall at the moment, it is 4ft 3 inches wide and in encroaching onto to my work bench, and even though its laying on its side being bent over the branches are 5ft 11 inches tall!!, how the hell am I supposed to control this monster frikkin thing, its big, I mean big big, its solid mass, I've never had this problem before, and to tell the truth it was purely accidental, and an accident has taken up so much of my time and energy, its been pure and utter pleasure, I grew a plant in the snow, not many can say that.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking good  HIE... Sorry about the bug problem buddie..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 6, 2008)

The bug thing is odd, it only effects 1 plant, I have 20 plants in the gtreenhouse, but that 1 and that only is attacked, the plant is from free seeds sent by the Doc, OK free is free, and I only ordered seeds I wanted, so its my fault for growing them, the thing we need to understand is ..... theyare free for a reason 

Some free will grow bad, some will not germ, some will die early, some attract insects, the latter is how my mind is working .... but I also think this .... if they eat 1 plant to death, all my others survive, if this is the case, I WILL grow the same plant next year to be a bug trap plant, a bit like a sticky tape catching insects.

Plus im still curious as to what its buds grow like.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2008)

Hippy,
when i used to put in a large vedgetable garden i always grew brussel sprouts and cabbage for the ants to have their aphid farms in.  Trap plants are benificial if you have pests.  I never thot of that happening with MJ tho. Your green house looks great!


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 6, 2008)

Hippy, things are lookin great! Whats happening is I think the thing creating the necrotic patches is the bug so grab yourself some live ladybug from HTGsupply.com! That will solve the problem. Remember you are the MAN Hippy, you grow that critically smashed LOL!


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 6, 2008)

My nute troubleshooter says this:



> 6) Tips of leaves are yellow, brown, or dead. Plant otherwise looks healthy & green. Stems may be soft >> Over-fertilization (especially N), over-watering, damaged roots, or insufficient soil aeration (use more sand or perlite. Occasionally due to not enough N, P, or K. If not, go to #7.
> 
> 7) Leaves are curled under like a ram's horn, and are dark green, grey, brown, or gold. >> Over-fertilization (too much N). If not, go to #8&#8230;
> 
> ...



Seems to mee like you needed maybe to flush the plant just a little before flower and then start adding a bloom formula. Keep in mind this bloom formula neeeds to start being applied about a week before flowers start to appear. You might have too much nitrogen holding the plant back from flower. Let me know how this goes, I'm looking forward to HUUUGE colas!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 6, 2008)

*hippy the beer baby/monster is truley wonderfull ,,,cannot think of a better  sight to greet you each morning in the greenhouse:48: *


----------



## FLA Funk (Aug 6, 2008)

Hippy I too have that same bug on my plants. Glassy-Winged Sharpshooter
_Homalodisca coagulata_ It is one of the main vectors of the bacterium Xylella fastidiosa, a plant pathogen that causes a variety of plant diseases.




Is this what is on your plant? They say its a native species where I live but I think he may be an invasive species where you live. Lemme know.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 6, 2008)

Doesn't look the same to me bro. Different coloring and less legs.


----------



## FLA Funk (Aug 6, 2008)

The one on his plant looks like its in the nymph stage. If its an insect it has six legs.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 6, 2008)

FLA Funk said:
			
		

> The one on his plant looks like its in the nymph stage. If its an insect it has six legs.



Mosquitos and grasshoppers are one two examples of 4 legged insects. There are also many more. Hippy do you know how many legs it has? 4 or 6?


----------



## FLA Funk (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like six legs to me.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 7, 2008)

Nvm. I just read all ADULT insects have 6 legs. BUT some larvae can have none or many. So we are both wrong and right lol.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 12, 2008)

Getting giant!

Time for another bend, this is the second hard love ive had to give her, its simply too big for my greenhouse :rofl:

Picture 1 is the top of the branches touching the roof.

Picture 2 is the start of the bend, the branches are thick and its difficult to bend, so I had to do it gently, this is the start of the bend.

Picture 3 is the next day bending further down, today I will bend even further.

Picture 4 is showing how large she is, branches pressed against the glass and its now impossible to take a pic inside the greenhouse and get all the plant in shot.

Picture 5 is showing a few other plants, 4 Lowryders are almost ready (about a week to harvest) so I will soon have a little more space.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 12, 2008)

Picture 1 shows a low branch with a problem, Ive been watching it for a couple of days and it got no better, so Ive removed it.

Picture 2 is the problem branch closer.

Picture 3 is the branch removed and poked into a scrap bit of garden, it was dipped in rooting hormone and the bark scraped, so if it roots it may survive, if not, its only the loss of 1 branch.

Picture 4, I searched all over the branch to find why it seemed to start dying and all I could find was this, no damage to the branch anywhere and it was firmly attached to the main plant so it wasnt a cracked stem join.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 12, 2008)

Ouch, while taking the dying branch off I accidently bent a thin branch :shocked:

Picture 1 shows the damage.

Piture 2 shows a 2 inch section of a plastic drinking straw.

Picture 3 is the straw section cut down its middle.

Picture 4 shows the straw wrapped around the bent branch and held closed with celotape, this is like a splint and will hold the branch straight, this will protect the branch and let it heal, the straw is not tight against the branch, it slides up and down the branch freely yet snugly to give support, in 1 weeks time I will remove the straw support and show you how the plant has healed itself.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 12, 2008)

This is a visitor

Picture 1, 2 and 3 are the insect at different angles.

Picture 4 is just to show that some people can grow beef steaks 

Picture 5 is my Discovery apple tree about to fall over, its been tilting further and further each year, we do not eat the apples, so when it topples im having a bonfire :rofl:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 12, 2008)

*looking ginormous as usual :hubba: 
like the straw thing ,,,good idea 
how tall are your lows ?  they look tasty :48:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 12, 2008)

The front Low in the picture is only 8 inches, thick and fat, the other 3 are about 14 inches, lanky and stretched because of the lack of light, they will fill out, it will simply have gaps between the buds, free is free, the tall plant to the right of the Low is the Cherry malawi, extremely thick stem, thicker than any of my other plants, its still not shown sex yet!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 12, 2008)

*looking good :aok: *


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice bug pic and nice little beef tomato.lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Guys 

Ive been a busy lately  

I had 3 small Lowryders ready for the cull, things have changed here this year and drying in the house is definitely a no no, so I had to dry my Lows a different way, I used a food dehydrator.

Picture 1 & 2 are the small Lowryders.

Picture 3 is some of the buds spread on the food dehydrator trays, 5 trays used.

Picture 4 is the food dehydrator outside (JEEEZ it stank the kitchen up bad) so outside it went :rofl:

Picture 5 is the dried bud, from turning the food dehyrator on to turning it off (I checked several times) it dried the buds in 2 hours 15 mins, I then put the buds straight into a sealed jar, I checked next morning and they had dampened up again slightly, so I put them in the food dehydrator again for 30 mins and re jarred them, checked again next morning and they were dry 

They smell wonderful and yes I smoked a sample, they taste surprisingly ok, a bit coarse, but easily smokeable, im now going to let it cure for a while and re sample it in the future sometime, I had 57gms wet and ended up with 23gms dry.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2008)

what i thought you only could use dehydrators for mushrooms. how did it work for you i got one but never used it i got real high humidity lately, so maybe i should?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2008)

Ive had fun with this!

This Discovery apple tree was already heavily leaning when I moved here, we have had a LOT of rain and the tree was in fruit, the enevitable happened :EEK:

Picture 1, I noticed a broken slab as I walked back from my greenhouse a few days ago and took this picture.

Picture 2, closer picture of broken slab.

Picture 3, I heard a large snap while I was in my greenhouse, and found this.

Picture 4, Closer.

Picture 5, I had to saw it off.

Picture 6, The cut off section.

It was at this point I wondered what the hell im going to do with a fallen over tree :rofl:

So I bought a hand winch and a pulling strap and decided to see if the tree would pull upright.

Picture 7, The winch and strap.

Picture 8, I wrapped the pulling strap around a strong branch.

Picture 9, The pull begins.

Picture 10, Winch and strap under stress.

Picture 11, I now have a tree almost upright.

Now my only problem is ..... how long to leave it being pulled upright until I let the winch loose :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2008)

Here is my other problem 

This is the beer baby, she is massive, I have lost 50% of my greenhouse, she has been bent 3 times, ive tied her branches down and all she does is make the others bigger :rofl:

This really is turning into a major problem, I certainly hope she grows no bigger, several pics below, picture 4 is how the greenhouse used to look and picture 5 is the beer baby 3 months ago.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> what i thought you only could use dehydrators for mushrooms. how did it work for you i got one but never used it i got real high humidity lately, so maybe i should?


 
Hello toke 

It worked fine, dried 2 ounce of bud in 2 and a half hours, ok it tasted a bit rough, but ive tasted worse, smoked exactly like normal, I will leave it a month to cure then smoke the rest.


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice job hippy how maney plants you got in that green house ther hugh


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2008)

risktaker27 said:
			
		

> nice job hippy how maney plants you got in that green house ther hugh


 
6 more, they were all planted 2.5 months ago, they will soon be outside of the greenhouse, the beer baby giant plant is growing way too big and starting to move its canopy over and above the other plants, they will only grow to about 3ft tall.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 22, 2008)

*:holysheep:the beer baby looks amazing ,,,,,,:48:
*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey HIE, sorry i haven't been by to watch that big ol' beer baby grow up...But she's MASSIVE, i can see the prollem ...I really don't have an answer for ya tho, sry  ...But that LR looks like it's gonna make for some great stash, let us know when the cure is done and how it is...Keep it Up and Keep it GREeN ...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2008)

Remember the branch I bent and the straw splint I put on? 

The pics are up there ^^^^^

Here it is 11 days later.

Supporting itself easily, this is the kind of knot you get from pinching a plant to keep it short.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2008)

eyy hippy im trying my dehydrator for some small popcorn lower branch buds, just thought id let ya know you inspired me to try this dry method, i was thinking maybe do a quick dry for half and then dry the other half dehydrate and half regular dry to see the difference and mess around with it. peace HIE


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi toke 

Post your results back here to let us know how you got on :aok:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2008)

yup sure will ive always wanted to try this and just forgot i had one untill i saw you dryed some herb with it haha, thanks man ill have some pics later.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 23, 2008)

far out, man... :aok:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet grow buddy


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 23, 2008)

Still doin amazing man I just cant wait for late october!!! Wait when is harvest?!?!1


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2008)

hey HIE thought ide stop by and say how the dehydrator worked out... from what i read about using it for marijuana i thought it wouldent work to good but man was i wrong best quick dry method i have ever used, it tastes dry but fresh defintly worth useing again for quick drying in future, thanks again man.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> hey HIE thought ide stop by and say how the dehydrator worked out... from what i read about using it for marijuana i thought it wouldent work to good but man was i wrong best quick dry method i have ever used, it tastes dry but fresh defintly worth useing again for quick drying in future, thanks again man.


 
Works great doesnt it toke 

Many people are weary of it, but if you have no alternative, the dehydrator method works perfectly well, ok it doesnt taste as good as slow dry, but not far off it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 25, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Still doin amazing man I just cant wait for late october!!! Wait when is harvest?!?!1


 
Late October


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL nice guess eh? Well, pretty soon and youll be smokin ur own Christmas tree


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice grows!
Me and a buddy went and picked a few buds before work the other day.We got out to the work site and wrapped the buds in a napkin.Then we put them under the hood on top of the motor.Checked them in about three hours and it ended up being the best quick dry job I've ever done.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2008)

Drastic measure.

The bench had to go, no room to move inside the greenhouse  

Picture 1, Bench un fixed to the frame and lain on the floor upside down (2 days ago).

Picture 2, My small plants are now outside the greenhouse (10 in total, I honestly thought I had 8 and not 10 :rofl and fending for themselves, the second plant from the left is a Cherry Bomb x Malawi from a friend a very long way away across a lot of water , it is doing extremely well and is the strongest of the bunch , not shown sex yet :confused2: 2 Critically smashed plants (free seeds from the Doc) have plauged me with problems all through their grow, wrinkly turning leaves, mottling, shows deficiencies etc etc, these are free, and obviously have flaws in the genetics, so im letting them get the same treatment as the other plants and whatever I get off them is a bonus, I have a mix of Sativa dom and Indica dom so will have different harvest dates.

Picture 3 and 4, These pics are showing how quickly the Beer baby has taken over its surroundings, its as if it knew it could explode yet again.

Picture 5, This is what keeps happening, in 2 days this branch has shot up 8 inches, it drives me nuts :doh: 

Picture 6, Buds starting to develop.

Picture 7, The beer baby has taken full control of the greenhouse, it got to the point of I simply could not get in the greenhouse far enough to water it so I had a problem, a problem easily fixed with a hammer :rofl:

Picture 8, Shows the plant stem, 3.5 inches across (90 mm)

Picture 9, I simply water the plant through the recently installed ventilation system 

Bud sites on the Beer Baby are absolutely everywhere, ive never seen as many on a single plant before.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 27, 2008)

*:aok: looks like some serious stash potential there Hippy  :farm: *


----------



## Melissa (Aug 29, 2008)

*fantastic hippy 
oh that lady is so hot! :48:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2008)

She is fed full strength every watering, no plain water is given to her, im also giving a feed of veg feed twice a week on top of her bloom feed.

P.s. She prefers this to Guinness.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 29, 2008)

hey Hippy... have a look around and see if you can find Lighthouse Stout... it's what I drink... it's micro-brewed stout from Vancouver (Island, I think)... I LOVE it for cooking :aok:... and it's really tasty to drink too


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 30, 2008)

Race Rocks Amber Ale, Beacon IPA, Keepers Stout, & Lighthouse Lager.


Which is your favourite?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 30, 2008)

*Of course, I prefer Puffin's Hallertauer Lager, I brew it according to MY taste :rofl: However, Dortmunder makes some fine Lager too :hubba:*


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 30, 2008)

Are you using beer to germinate all your seeds now hippy 
Try Duvel or Stela... Avoid German beer please


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)

Only the 1 seed niki, if beer does this to a seed then im onto something  

Pic 1 & 2 is how the beer baby is at this time.

Pic 3, The plants out the back of the greenhouse.

Pic 4, Is a CBxM, tallest of the lot, still not sexed :confused2: 

Pic 5, Is a CS budding at last.

Pic 6, A helper.

Bad year yet again for sunshine, everything seems delayed, so a long slow wait is what is ahead of me.

If you look behind Pic 4 you will see how the beer baby has a whole greenhouse to itself now


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)

The glass is like that on purpose 

Why stand out from the rest when the whole idea is to blend in


----------



## Melissa (Sep 7, 2008)

*:holysheep: looking fantastic how many bud sites is there on that lady ?
oh dont worry to many to count i guess 

:48:*


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 7, 2008)

Sweet looking ,ladies what ya have.. Sorry to hear about the sun issues.


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 10, 2008)

the straw is a great idea hie.

wow what can i say but that plant is more like a tree.

ps you must be a posh geeza hippy cos no one has wooden greenhouses.


hey i know my stuff dude

lol

ps get that glass fixed btw.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 10, 2008)

rotflmao

pkj


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 10, 2008)

The glass has to stay like that for the time being, its the only way to water it because I cant walk into the greenhouse anymore :rofl:


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 10, 2008)

.....it's got all my nutes.......


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2008)

I sit tapping my fingers, I sit twiddling thumbs, as I look up to heaven, I ask when my bud comes.


Just an as is.

My note book happened to get eaten so I have no idea what most of these are :rofl:

Hey, that adds to the fun 

Pic 2 is my favourite plant, if memory serves me correct she is a durban poison, she has grown like this naturally, she struggled to grow and as she was the smallest I gave her my heart and she quickly got looked after much more than the others, when I gave 20+ plants away I told them to take any plants they wanted but she is staying with me 

Picture 5 is a Critically Smashed, I accidently snapped a branch end off the Beer Baby while bending her, I simply popped the snapped bit into the nearest pot, to my amazement it took root, the beer baby showed sex a couple of weeks later so I knew she was a girl, 2 plants in this pot.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2008)

Second lot.

Pic 4 is the group, my little favourite plant is out on the end at the right.

Pic 5 is the Beer Baby, absolutely giant, I can no longer even get in the greenhouse anymore, I cannot even get all the plant in my camera view even when using paranamic mode to take wide pictures.

The last 2 pics is a Cherry Bomb x Malawi from a long long way away, and im pleased to say she is a girl 

It is 53 inches tall after 9 weeks, it broke surface on the 6th of july, way past the longest day and when all the other plants were over 18 inches tall, its growth is phenominal, I have never seen a plant grow so vigourously.

As a footnote, all these plants apart from the Beer Baby have been kept in small pots to cramp the root system to make the plants stay small, it didnt work :rofl:

I have some sat doms and some indi doms, so harvest dates will be different.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 14, 2008)

nice green there, buddy...

having troubles keeping the girls in check, eh?

small pots and supercropping is what did it for me... remember my older journals?... I grew the ULT multiple ways....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2008)

I had a plan of having 1 plant only this year, but a big one, when the sexing time was nearing I got slightly worried that if the Beer Baby was male, I would have nothing, so just to be on the safe side I germed 53 more seeds :rofl:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi hippy! I am loving the green trees!

I havent been on the site in a while, but I had to check out your beer baby!

wow! how cool it is to see the beauty!

+ thanks for your apple tree post.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 18, 2008)

hello HIE. nice, nice. what else can i say?, except , i want a greenhouse. 
if we can get legal, there'll be one in the works'. the bb is something to look at. been awhile since i grew one like it. you may have to switch to light ale.:hubba: . she'll be trying to poke out the roof in a minute. she'd deffinately be a great candidate for a re-veg. but , then you'd need to build another shelter to house the others'. ...great grow...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 20, 2008)

A pic of my Critically Smashed, its budding at last :woohoo: 
The temps are turning it purple.

Plus a little concern of mine ... When I was given the Malawi seeds I was told to keep an eye out for hermies ... new growth is appearing.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 20, 2008)

*:farm: Sure looks like a couple pollen sacs*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 22, 2008)

Just a couple of pics while I was feeding them.

Pic 1, Something eating a leaf  

Pic 2, The beer baby has finally starting doing what she is supposed to do.

Pic 3, A DF99 x C99 is starting to put some buds out


----------



## Tater (Sep 22, 2008)

Been a while since I've checked in but its looking good.  What type of beetle is that its kinda cool looking.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 23, 2008)

i've never seen one them bugs before. obviously not from round here parts lol...


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 23, 2008)

lookin good so far


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2008)

I kept holding off to make sure I was seeing what I was seeing, the following occured .......

Hermies only have 1 place in this world in my eyes.

Pic 1 and 2 are the villain.

Pic 3 is its root mass, I deliberately kept the plant in a 1 gal pot to restrict its growth, this never worked and I will try Vans method next time.

Pic 4, Taking a picture of my chopper.

Pic 5, 3/4 of an inch thick, you can see a hollowness in the stem at the base of the plant.

Pic 6, A deserving end.

Pic 7 and 8, This is how your plants grow, a hollow stalk.

Pic 9, Neatly piled ready for the compost.

Pics 10, 11 and 12 are just bud pics from other plants.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 25, 2008)

:giggle: That bug was red-eyed!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2008)

Its not the first time ive seen a beatle stoned


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 1, 2008)

Its been very windy here today and my plants in pots kept being blown over, so off I went up and down the garden half a dozen times and eventually got so fed up that ive put them in the garage for the night, this small runt one that I adore was worst hit and looked dishevelled so ive brought it in the house for the night.

Several pics plus a look at its Trich's, the plant is only 13 inches tall.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 2, 2008)

*that little runt looks fantastic ,,,hows the beer baby doing ?
:48:*


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice plants, Hippy!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2008)

Melissa said:
			
		

> *that little runt looks fantastic ,,,hows the beer baby doing ?*
> *:48:*


 
Its going slow  

But she is healthy and still in good colour, a few yellowing low leaves but thats simply lack of light.

Several pics ....

Pics 1 - 5 are the beer baby showing she loves me at last.

Pic 6 and 7 are showing the change in colour of the outsiders in pots due to the temperature drop lately, I think it adds to the beauty 

Pic 8 is a Critically Smashed tip.

Pic 9 are a few plants hanging in as good as they can in this weather, the yellowing ill one still hasnt shown sex yet :confused2: 

Pic 10, Is a lesson in Goldery, all gold is dull and has a layer of mostly 14ct or 18ct just a few microns thick to give it a shine and make it look appealing .... after several years the thin layer of higher quality gold wears away, leaving the dull gold behind .... here is the story 

I was asked to a local jumble sale/fete/bric-a-brack day (similar to a yard/garage sale for the Americans) and went to it yesterday, it was a typical place where junk is junk is junk, upon rummaging like a scouser I found a watch chain, knew what it was and asked if the seller had any history of it and how much, she said to me she knew nothing about it as it was donated and all she has been told is that it was a silver chain because it had an anchor on the hallmark, I asked how much she wanted for it, she said £15 and I offered £13, the deal had been struck and I pocketed the watch chain, after half an hour I left.

Once home I knew what I had, bathed it in acid to take the remaining gold layer off and I now have a rose gold albert chain made in Birmingham (Anchor) (the seller got confused with a lion, a lion is silver not an anchor), it weighs 87gms of 9ct gold made in 1907, on todays gold fix it means its worth £461 in scrap weight alone.

:woohoo: :banana: :dancing: 

Not a bad turn around for £13


----------



## Melissa (Oct 4, 2008)

*:clap:fantastic find hippy eace:

beer baby is looking beautiful :heart:
*


----------



## sc00bys00 (Oct 4, 2008)

A very fine deal indeed!:hubba: 
Lovely looking plants, man!:cool2:


----------



## veracan (Oct 7, 2008)

Are you guys talkin bout given beer to your lants or drinkin it or both?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

Blimey, where do I start, the beginning I suppose ...

Once upon a time there was a man drinking a beer in a garage ...

Nahhh, thats too far back.

Fast fwd 8 months ........

WOW, October already!

It honestly seems like the blink of an eye that I find myself at this point in time, all those months of protecting weeds about to end, I thought I would feel sad at the time of killing but oddly I feel relief.

Pic 1 and 2 are bud tips showing the readiness of the outside plants, they are not big plants, but like stolen kisses .... worth every moment.

Pic 3,4 and 5 are visitors, I came to the conclusion the green and black beetle things are highly advantageous, they eat everything and anything apart from plant matter 

Pic 5 is 1 of the beer baby bud sites with a single strand of a spiders web.

Pic 6 is a shot from the greenhouse door looking into a giant green mass of branches.

Pic 7 is the beer babies stem, it is huge and looks like a tree.

Pic 8 and 9 are looking through the glass opposite the greenhouse door, it shows the beer baby has taken all 12 foot of the greenhouse.

Pic 10 is my beautiful runt that struggled for a very long time, I honestly thought I would lose her, she grew naturally like this, she has not been topped, she is now telling me she is ready, she is using her reserves and the leaves are dying.

Pic 11 is a place I drive through once a week.

Pic 12 is the vial I kept the ISO tar/oil in that I made, it is now full of ISO hash from 2 culled small plants and I got 3.8 gms of ISO hash.

The beer baby is a Sat Dom, 80/20 at a guess, I doubt very much if I will grow her again, she simply takes too long to mature and the UK weather is not suited to her, she would do better in a climate further south where its warmer and sunnier, so next year I will be looking at Ind Dom plants.

I was planning on harvesting all the outside plants this weekend but to my surprise the weather for the next 10 days will be bright with patchy clouds so I 'may' delay harvest until the 17th or 18th of October, then again I may not.

Enjoy


----------



## zipflip (Oct 8, 2008)

how in the world do u get the oil in the lil dram vile HIE^^^(pic)  i got a glass vile like such, not a dram vile but an old DR. Scholz liquid corn remover/callous remover thats perfect size similar and wanna do the same wit the oil i make from all my trimmings.
also do u use all the leaves off the plant for ya iso oil or just the fine bud trimmings after manicuring?
i've only used schwag for iso so far is all and only used most 10 grams of bud once normally bout 4-5 grams of bud. nothin more than.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Zip 

I use a spoon and the end of a match stick to slowly help the oily tar into the bottle, I have to admit I get half of it on the bottle and have to keep scraping it off, but slow and easy wins the race :aok:

I use all trim that I can see Trich's on, the leaves that I cant see Trich's with my naked eye get dumped.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2008)

It turned out I did not end up with more space because the free space was absorbed by a green monster :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2008)

Something is happening at last!!

7 weeks just to get this far, this plant likes it long and slow.

The last pic is where I walk most mornings with my Doberman.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 20, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Any updates hip?


 
Can do, if you want to see more of the same ...

Well thats not quite true, the buds seem to be enlarging and seem to be filling the branches as if they will eventually meet.

This is the same strain as last year, I have no idea what it is, but it has 1 wonderful aspect that that I personally like.

It smells EXACTY of garden mint, I can go and work with her and while im doing my thing I brush against her and she scents me.

I come back into the house and the kids say are we having lamb because they can smell mint!

fabbo!!  

If I have to pull a leaf for any reason and grind it up in my fingers, you would think I just dipped my fingers into Colman's.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2008)

*The jungle is looking great Hippy. :hubba: :aok: *


----------



## painterdude (Oct 21, 2008)

had to check this out......what a fun morning I had reading and looking at pictures of the Beer Freak......also, love your greenhouse and the nice place you walk your doberman.....my dog has other interests when he is stoned....the painterdude


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 21, 2008)

very nice jungle in there, HIE:aok:... have you inspected the whole plant for bugs lately?    ... :rofl:... it'd take ya days to inspect the whole thing well....


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 21, 2008)

:clap: :bump: :cool2: :yay: 


those are so very nice looking trees!

looks like your going to have some nice big buds!


----------



## untampit (Oct 21, 2008)

karmacat said:
			
		

> Sounds like this plant was meant to grow


))))


----------



## Waspfire (Oct 21, 2008)

wow HIE those are awesome i hope to oen day be able ot grow like that


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 22, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> those are so very nice looking trees!


 
Tree

Its 1 single plant :aok:


----------



## lordhighlama (Oct 24, 2008)

Absolutely amazing Hippy, I wouldn't have even fathomed a plant growing that huge.  Great job!!!

:holysheep:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 24, 2008)

Sometimes its fun to have the unexpected, its surprising how adaptive we become when we have no alternative


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 24, 2008)

:aok:  *looking very good Hippy*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2008)

Been a couple weeks since I checked out the Monster in your Greenhouse.  Glad to hear she is budding up.  Will you be heating the Greenhouse?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Been a couple weeks since I checked out the Monster in your Greenhouse. Glad to hear she is budding up. Will you be heating the Greenhouse?


 
I have a small parafin heater I will try to use when the temps are 0 or below and try not to burn the greenhouse down


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 26, 2008)

Bum bum bum bum ....


hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NRbmfLVoWo


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 5, 2008)

:bump:  :confused2:  :aok:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

How odd this got bumped!

It was only this morning I took a small sample branch off the Beer baby.

4.5g wet so will dry to 1.5g.

Just got to find a way to quick dry with no eyes around  

Looks messy but they are only samples.

They had another trim much closer but I didnt take a pic.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 5, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I have a small parafin heater I will try to use when the temps are 0 or below and try not to burn the greenhouse down


 
I have a kerosine heater, a bit too large and it takes too much maintenance for meeee, but the radiator type electric is excellent in my space.  be careful the heater doesnt exhaust ALL the oxygen, still need an intake of fresh air


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2008)

How long is what?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2008)

I also use a 12m macro, sometimes its the only way to see what im looking for.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 6, 2008)

*I agree, cameras have auto stabilization, and when you throw em on the computer close up these buds become a new world. So many ball on tee trichomes of different milky amber shades...*


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 8, 2008)

*uhm, YEA what the hell hippy...

We are waiting for an in depth smoke report! :rofl:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 8, 2008)

The samples were mediocre, nothing special, still a couple of weeks to go yet :hairpull: 

This is crazy, its going to be roughly 9.5 months old  

Im not using these seeds again next year :rofl:

When the rain stops I will go and take some more pics.

At least she is now feeding on herself, so she is eventually telling me the time is close.

At last!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 8, 2008)

gotta milk the cow , b4 you can taste the cream brother.:hubba: . and you all know how much i just love those teets. ...
whats goin' on hippy? i'm just out and about slummin'. ain't been down here in awhile. crappy day here. rain/mix snow. did i ever ask you if you do a inside grow in cold times?, or gr. house only?.
gotta get me a journal going. been to lazy. ahhh, maybe today. got some ultimate indica, and more ww vegg'in now. i'll be look'in for those pics up here soon. laters...bb...


----------



## painterdude (Nov 8, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> The samples were mediocre, nothing special, still a couple of weeks to go yet :hairpull:
> 
> This is crazy, its going to be roughly 9.5 months old
> 
> ...



Hi Hippy.......just wondering what 'mediocre' really means......I have some stuff I grew in 2002, really, really dry and I still get a buzz.....I bet that your 'mediocre' bud would get me really wasted......but I am trying soooooo hard this year to grow better than mediocre bud......cut some little, itty, bitty buds for testing and they are now slowly drying......


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Painter 


Its low quality, trich's still forming on some parts of the plant and other parts still clear turning milky, a mild 30 min buzz and its gone, she is still immature at the moment.

Ive never had a plant go this long before, its strongly sat dom so is taking forever to finish, typical woman, im ready when im ready and im not going to rush for anyone 

BU gave me a nudge and a wink earlier, advising it would help to remove some lower branches, so im going to thin the popcorn branches out and keep them for ISO, hopefully it will help with air circulation and let me have some room to move in the greenhouse, at the moment all I can do is stand at the greenhouse door and not get in it at all  

I call them lower branches, but they are as level as the rest of the plant, the plant had to be bent to grow along the floor, so the popcorn branches are all growing upwards as if they are cola branches.

Hello Banjo 

G/H only, my days of growing inside have ended, kids grow up and become far too inquisitive, as you say, let her be and she will eventually reward me :aok:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 8, 2008)

:rofl:

BU gave me a tip.


Dont know if thats worse than the original :dancing:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 8, 2008)

*LOL good advice BU. Air circulation will make them buds seem like their fattening up quicker eh?

Maybe you need a fan in there for some circulation? That beast needs to be consuming so much of the rooms c02 and oxygen *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2008)

I have purps, not because of the strain but because of the cold :rofl:

I would guess roughly 1/4 of the plant has been effected by the cold, the rest is still lush and vigorous.

Its time to thin it out.

When it stops raining :hairpull: 

I personally think the last pic is quite beautiful.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 9, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hi Painter
> 
> 
> Its low quality, trich's still forming on some parts of the plant and other parts still clear turning milky, a mild 30 min buzz and its gone, she is still immature at the moment.
> ...



Hi Hippy.......perhaps I was wrong......30 minutes is cool if you are on a lunch break at McDonald's and you are working the fryer.....

I am in my tenth or eleventh week now......my shaking makes it real hard to use the 10 power jewelers eye piece.....so I took some pics and really don't know if any new trichs are forming  or if the existing ones are changing.......this getting old sucks big time....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello Painter 

All your trich's are milky, how do you like your smoke?


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*That is...Clear head high? Stoned body high? A mix of each? :hubba:*


----------



## painterdude (Nov 10, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Painter
> 
> All your trich's are milky, how do you like your smoke?



Am currently running it's first test. the 'can you type and spell at the same time.....and.....can you get down the stairs safely......and.....you don't want to drive'.......

This starting to not make much sense, I'd say it's very heady and somewhat physical.......didn't have a flavorable taste, probably the two day dry/smoke thing.....

I was going to time the 'high' but all I can say is it has been an hour plus......and I am still testing myself with some new stuff.....mental 'no-no's'....

And, I coughed up my first hit on this tiny bud...and wondered what effect that would have on the 'high'.....the 'lost hit' syndrome strikes so brutally


----------



## painterdude (Nov 10, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *That is...Clear head high? Stoned body high? A mix of each? :hubba:*



Hi DC....I would say that the head high is complex, with confusion at sporadic moments and a taste of 'artsie' feelings

As far as the body high goes.......I can walk.....that was important because Last year I smoked some Humbolt and could barely walk much less stand up....nothing near paralysis either......

I hardly consider myself anywhere near qualified to define this experience, and it's not unpleasant  in the least to try but it's really, really hard......

How about, 'I feel awful good right now'......

and

a harvesting question, 'How come my leaves are not turning yellow, they are green but with a red stalk that started about a month ago?'

and, 'Do they determine harvest time?'


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 10, 2008)

*Then I just say go when it has prime THC! That's what I regularly do. Wait untill 20-30% are amber.

Hope we helped out buddy!*


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 10, 2008)

been watching your grow hippy and i'm lovin it. plant is lookin good


----------



## painterdude (Nov 11, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Then I just say go when it has prime THC! That's what I regularly do. Wait untill 20-30% are amber.
> 
> Hope we helped out buddy!*



Thanks Doms........decided to 'water flush' one gallon thru the five gallon bucket.........maybe another one in a couple of days.....wondering what biological feat this will encourage.......

So waiting for amber is what's happening for now.....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 12, 2008)

Were all waiting for ambers 

Time to thin out arrived ....

Pic 1, This is me laying on the ground on my back looking up her skirt :hubba:

(I had to lay on the ground and wiggle myself into the middle of the greenhouse)

Pic 2 and 3 are me in the middle of the greenhouse, pics show both ends of the greenhouse from the middle. 

Pic 4, Just 1 of the random popcorns taken from 12 branches removed.

Pic 5, Close up of the underside of the popcorns, calyx swolen.

Pic 6, All ive taken off today have been put into ISO, none of the removed buds were for smoking, 127gms of bud and trich laden leaves used.

I plan on keeping these in the containers until I do the same with all of the other parts of the Beer baby that are not going to be smoked, my aim is for half an ounce of ISO hash/bubble.

Pic 7, Next years compost in the making, its a double compost bin, the inside part holds the compostable material, the outer part of the bin collects the tea, (stupid design, the tap is at ground level so I have it on a set of bricks)


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 12, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> *my aim is for half an ounce of ISO hash/bubble.
> 
> *


 

nothing wrong with aiming for the sky hip................:fly:

:rofl:


:aok:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

Is she filling out yet or not?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 12, 2008)

The main buds are filling out, I have lots of main buds :rofl:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 12, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> got to slip you something once in a while.............


 
just make sure it's not a hand down the pants, there chief...


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 12, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> just make sure it's not a hand down the pants, there chief...






			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> BU gave me a nudge and a wink earlier, advising it would help to remove some lower branches, so im going to thin the popcorn branches out and keep them for ISO, hopefully it will help with air circulation and let me have some room to move in the greenhouse, at the moment all I can do is stand at the greenhouse door and not get in it at all




Did you happen to see this b4 hip edited it..............
I think his mind may have been wandering..........................


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 12, 2008)

ya ya, buddy... I was just have'n some fun with ya'z...


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 12, 2008)

uh hu uh hu 

your not the only 1 tcvg 	:laugh:


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 18, 2008)

:bump: ostpicsworthless: 

hows that drunk doing?


----------

